# Hallo aus dem Saarland



## Cas (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

dann möchte ich mich und meinen Miniteich auch mal vorstellen.
Ich bin der Achim, 54 Jahre und wohne im nördlichen Saarland.
Pflege in meiner Freizeit gerne meinen Garten und hab dort allerlei Pflanzen, meine 10 Bonsai, verschiedene Rosen, Clematis, Hortensien, Azalleen, Rhododendren, Sommerflieder u.v.m.
Was noch fehlte ist das Element Wasser. Und so haben wir uns Anfang Juni entschieden einen kleinen Zierteich in unsere Terasse zu integrieren, eben dort, wo wir uns nach Feierabend zum relaxen aufhalten.
Dort stand seit Jahren unser kleiner Brunnen so einsam und verlassen in der Ecke rum, da kam uns die Idee, diesen mit zu integrieren. Aufgrund der Gegebenheiten kam also nur ein Mini infrage. Hab mir dann im Baumarkt eine 120-l-Fertigteichschale besorgt, ein Teil der Pflastersteine von der Terasse ausgebaut, ein entsprechendes Loch gebuddelt, Sand als untere Schicht eingebaut, Teichschale halb im Boden versenkt, so dass sich die Oberkante auf gleichem Niveau wie das vorhandene Brunnenbecken befindet, ist also ein Hochteich geworden. Die Teichschale hab ich dann mit Natursteinen ummauert und mit Sand eingeschlemmt. Die Schale ruht also komplett in einem Sandbett. Obendrauf das Ganze dann mit Kieseln, die ich ums Haus rum eingesammelt habe, kaschiert.
In den Teich hab ich dann einen Quellstein gesetzt, der von unten aus dem Wasser warmweiß beleuchtet wird, und eine Pumpe für den Wasseraustritt.
Die Brunnensäule dahinter wird ebenfalls aus dem Wasser im Brunnenbecken beleuchtet, auch dort befindet sich eine Pumpe drin. Teich und Brunnen sind also zwei getrennte Kreisläufe.
An Pflanzen befinden sich 2 Zwergseerosen, 2 Muschelblumen, 2 Waaserhyazynthen, Schwimmfarn, Hechtkraut, Zwergrohrkolben und als Unterwasserpflanzen 2 Tausendblatt im Teich.
Die Seerosen, das Hechtkraut und der Zwergrohrkolben sitzen in Pflanzkörben, das Tausendblatt hab ich nur mit einem Gummi an einem Kieselstein befestigt, alles andere schwimmt auf dem Wasser.
Die Zwergseerosen schieben fleißig Blätter, nur blühen will noch keine.
Auf dem Teichboden hab ich Kieselsteine, obwohl ich hier öfters lese, dass Spielsand besser ist.
Ich dachte halt, die Steine kann ich bei einer anstehenden Reinigung rausnehmen und somit vom Teichboden besser den Schlamm enfternen.
Natürlich kommen aufgrund der Größe keine Fische rein, soll halt nur ein kleiner Seerosen-Zierteich sein und der Entspannung dienen.
Vor vierzehn Tagen sah das Wasser plötzlich aus wie Erbsensuppe, aber mittlerweile ist es wieder kristallklar. Ich habe einen Wasseraufbereiter, Biobooster (Bakterien) und einen Phosohatbinder eingestreut.
Ob das unbedingt notwendig ist, weiss ich noch nicht so genau.

Wir sind mit dem Ergebnis recht zufrieden. Die dezente Beleuchtung am Abend, dazu das leise Plätschern - herrlich! Somit ist der Erholungswert auf unserer Terasse um ein Vielfaches gestiegen.

Auf dieses Forum bin ich vor zwei Wochen gestoßen. Da mir das freundliche Miteinander hier so gut gefallen hat, hab ich mich dazu entschlossen, mich auch anzumelden.
In der Hoffnung von den allgem. Anfängerfehlern verschont geblieben zu sein, (wenn nicht, dann habe ich ja euch jetzt), freue ich mich auf einen netten Austauch, damit ich viel von euch lernen kann.

So, all denen, die beim langen Lesen durchgehalten haben, wünsch ich mit ein paar Bildern noch einen schönen Abend und einen angenehmen Start ins Wochenende.

Gruß Achim


----------



## rollikoi (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Landsmann,

toller Teich, gefällt mir wirklich gut.
Kleiner Tipp zum Thema Wasseraufbereiter, die Mittel nutzen dem Geldbeutel des Verkäufers, deinem Teich nicht wirklich.

Grüße aus dem grünen Kreis


----------



## axel120470 (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Achim. 
Ein wirklich sehr schöner Teich. Gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Viel Spaß hier im Forum.

GRUß
AXEL


----------



## troll20 (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo Achim herzlich willkommen bei den Teichkloppis 
Na da hast du dir ja einen schönen Anfang in die Teichsucht geschaffen 
Bin gespannt wann die erste Erweiterung folgt


----------



## Cas (22. Juli 2017)

Danke, nett von euch.


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Juli 2017)

Habe gerade die Bilder gesehen, sehr schön gearbeitet.


----------



## koilady (22. Juli 2017)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen !
Also so einen kleinen wunderschönen Teich hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen ! Der ist sicher mit viel Liebe gemacht worden. Ich wünsche noch viel Freude damit !
So habe ich auch angefangen und heute habe ich einen Schwimmteich den ich auch mit viel Geduld und Liebe gerade fertig mache.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Cas (22. Juli 2017)

Danke, Danke.
Mit soviel Lob hab ich gar nicht gerechnet. Da wird ich grad ganz wuschisch.


----------



## marcus18488 (23. Juli 2017)

Klein aber fein. 
Schaut sehr schön aus. Jetzt bist auch mit dem Teichvirus infiziert.


----------



## Cas (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab heute meine Kieselsteine vom Teichboden entfernt, da diese stark mit Fadenalgen behaftet waren und diese durch Spielsand ersetzt. In vielen Beiträgen hier hab ich gelesen, dass dies die bessere Variante sei.
Allerdings treibt mich jetzt die Frage um, wie ich den Teichgrund nun ab und an vom Mulm säubern soll, mit dem Sand drin. Hätt ich dann nicht doch besser die Kiesel wieder rein getan? Kann mich da mal jemand aufklären?
Sorry, wenn die Frage albern rüber kommt, aber ich bin halt noch ein Frischling.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## koile (23. Mai 2018)

@Cas, dein Teichlein gefällt mir richtig gut. 
Ich habe in meinem Teich auch Kiesel ,aber keine Fadenalgen ,lediglich im Pflanzenteil ,und dort Stören sie mich nicht.


----------

